# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  المريخ كوستي (              ) VS المريخ الزعيم (               )

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعزائي أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

* يستضيف ملعب مدينة كوستي عشية الغد لقاء الجوله الثانية للدوري الممتاز عندما يلاقي مريخها فريق المريخ العاصمي متصدر الترتيب بفارق الأهداف عن الخرطوم الوطني ويجئ اللقاء بعد خوض مريخ كوستي مباراته الأولي له في الفاشر ضد هلالها والتي خرج منها بتعادل كأفضل نتيجة يحققها فريق صاعد لهذا الموسم بعد هزيمة كل من الأنيق الميرغني كسلا والأهلي مدني .
* فريق مريخ كوستي الوافد الجديد لدوري الأضواء أعد نفسه بصورة ممتازة لهذا الموسم بعد سلسلة تدريبات ومباريات إعدادية خاضها الفريق في معسكرة الذي أقامة بولاية البحر الأحمر واستمر لأكثر من شهر وقد استفاد لاعبو الفريق من هذه الفترة وحققو التعادل خارج الديار في الجولة الاولي لهم بالدوري.
* تضم كتيبة المريخ كوستي عناصر شابة تتمتع بالخبرة والقدرة علي العطاء ومن بينهم لاعب رديف المريخ الشاب جقود.
* المريخ العاصمي يدخل هذا اللقاء وفي مخيلته ذكريات أليمة مع هذا الملعب إذ لم يحقق المريخ فيه الفوز نهائيا في العامين الماضيين عندما يقابل فيه فريق الرابطة ممثل المدينة الآخر في الدوري .
* لكن هذه المرة يطمح الفريق في تقديم صورة ممتازة تخدم مشواره في البطولة وتزيد من الإنسجام بين لاعبيه لتحضير أنفسهم لمباراة البطولة الأفريقية الأولي والتي يواجهون فيها فريق عزام التنزاني بعد اسبوعين من الأن.
* حقق المريخ الفوز في مباراتة الأولي بالدوري علي فريق الرابطة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وكان أداء الفريق غير مرضي لأنصارة وذلك بسبب التغيرات التي حدثت في تشكيلة الفريق وغياب معظم عناصر التشكيلة الأساسية .
* من المتوقع ان يخوض مدرب المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو المبارة بتشكيلته الأساسية بعد عودة اللاعب بكري المدينة بسبب الإيقاف واكتمال شفاء المصابين بكشفة ومن المتوقع أن يكون قد عاد اللاعب أيمن سعيد من القاهرة ولكن لن يشارك في هذه المباراة.
أيضا تأكد غياب هداف الفريق تراوري المتواجد مع منتخب بلادة في البطولة الأفريقية للأمم والتي غادر نهائياتها ويترقب المدرب وصوله قبل السفر إلي تنزانيا.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الفريقان : المريخ كوستي vs المريخ العاصمي
المناسبة : بطولة الدوري الممتاز
الجولة : الثانية
التوقيت : 5:30م
القناة الناقلة : ........
//////////////

فقرة التحليل مع الأستاذ نادر الداني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 


المريخ × المريخ كوستي

استاد كوستي

السبت 31 يناير الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصرا


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فووووق
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يلا  يا  امام  ننتقل  معك  لي  مدينة  كوستي  لتنقل  لنا  المباراه  بالتفاصيل  الدقيقه ،  كل  الأمنيات  و  الدعوات  للزعيم  بفوز  كاسح  اليوم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*منتصرين بإذن الله  .. و شكرآ للممارسة السيئة لنادي الرابطة و هل الهزيمة بثلاثة اهداف هي الدافع لمثل هكذا تصرف غير لائق و غير مقبول ؟؟ و صبرآ آل ياسر .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*صوره مريخ كوستي جميله جدا
اتمنى المريخ يعمل زيها
صوره حقت نادي كبير ومحترم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*وان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المبين يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو تولا

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*يا اخوانا الكورة لسة ما بدت؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم انصر  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*م بدت
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*افتونا يا صفوة كوستي
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*وين التشكيله يا جماعه والكورة بدت ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*شكلها اربعه وخمسة وأربعون دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 25 (25 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
سوباوى,  
ماجد احمد,  
أبو ريم,  
محمد احمد حسن,  
محمد طارق,  
مريخي للابد,  
المريخابي هيمو,  
الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,  
انور عبدون,  
ابوعبودى الصغير,  
احمد سليمان احمد,  
Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,  
majedsiddig,  
Menefi,  
merrikh lover,  
Mohamed Eisa,  
سيف الدين عمر عثمان,  
شرقاوي,  
sonstar,  
علي ابراهيم الجنيد,  
عبد المنعم خليفة,  
عصام احمد ابراهيم,  
فراس الشفيع,  
Yousif alhadi,  
طارق عثمان
""""""""""""""""
كسره ::::
ما فينا من زعل خخخخ
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*موفقين باذن الله
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*يعني كيف 
يا سوباوي انا يادوب دخلت القي نفسي مع الذين شاهدون الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 34 (34 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,ماجد احمد+,أبو ريم,محمد احمد حسن,محمد كمال عمران,محمد طارق,ali sirag,مريخي للابد,المريخابي هيمو+,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابو رامي,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,استرلينى,hafezZAREEF,خالد عبدالغني,حسن زيادة,majedsiddig,Menefi,merrikh lover,Mohamed Eisa+,mozamel1,nawaf,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,شرقاوي,sabry,sonstar,فراس الشفيع,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## خالد عبدالغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 25 (25 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
سوباوى,  
ماجد احمد,  
أبو ريم,  
محمد احمد حسن,  
محمد طارق,  
مريخي للابد,  
المريخابي هيمو,  
الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,  
انور عبدون,  
ابوعبودى الصغير,  
احمد سليمان احمد,  
Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,  
majedsiddig,  
Menefi,  
merrikh lover,  
Mohamed Eisa,  
سيف الدين عمر عثمان,  
شرقاوي,  
sonstar,  
علي ابراهيم الجنيد,  
عبد المنعم خليفة,  
عصام احمد ابراهيم,  
فراس الشفيع,  
Yousif alhadi,  
طارق عثمان
""""""""""""""""
كسره ::::
ما فينا من زعل خخخخ



 طبعا نوعية التعليقات دي دايما بتخليني ما اتابع اي نقل مباشر لاي كورة من كور المريخ فى المنتديات .. 
سؤال .. فايدتو شنو البوست ده ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*منتصرين بإذن الله يا شباب وفرحانين
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 25 (25 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
سوباوى,  
ماجد احمد,  
أبو ريم,  
محمد احمد حسن,  
محمد طارق,  
مريخي للابد,  
المريخابي هيمو,  
الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,  
انور عبدون,  
ابوعبودى الصغير,  
احمد سليمان احمد,  
Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,  
majedsiddig,  
Menefi,  
merrikh lover,  
Mohamed Eisa,  
سيف الدين عمر عثمان,  
شرقاوي,  
sonstar,  
علي ابراهيم الجنيد,  
عبد المنعم خليفة,  
عصام احمد ابراهيم,  
فراس الشفيع,  
Yousif alhadi,  
طارق عثمان
""""""""""""""""
كسره ::::
ما فينا من زعل خخخخ




*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*جمال سالم
أمير كمال
الريح على
على جعفر
رمضان عجب
راجى
اوكرا
علاءالدين
سالمون
وانغا
بكرى
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عبدالغني
					

طبعا نوعية التعليقات دي دايما بتخليني ما اتابع اي نقل مباشر لاي كورة من كور المريخ فى المنتديات .. 
سؤال .. فايدتو شنو البوست ده ؟؟



جواب فايدتو انو فى متابعه للبوست ..اما اذا انت عاوز تتابع او لا فده شئ بخصك
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*المتواجدون  الآن   
،،،،،
،،،،















.36عضو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عبدالغني

*شي منطقي جدا انو اي بوست لنقل كورة للمريخ يكون متابع و بكثرة .. كلنا مريخاب
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*كده غاريزيتو صح فى التشكيله باقى التوفيق من ربنا
*

----------


## استرلينى

*نريد نقاط الولايات كامله 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اذاعة ام درمان تذيع مسلسل هل يعنى انها لن تذيع الكرة
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي القدير
*

----------


## اينرامو

*​الحكام "فى المكياج" ربع ساعة !!
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الملعب يمتلي عن اخره
لاعبو الرابطة يقدمون الورود لمريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*وين  أمام  اباتي  فاتح  لي  بوست  و  ماف ؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

​الحكام "فى المكياج" ربع ساعة !!



هههههههه اعصابك
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الاذاعة 
الرياضية
Sport fm 104
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رضينا بالإذاعة وتنازلنا عن البث التلفزيوني في القرن الواحد وعشرين
ولكن حتى الإذاعة استكثروها علينا يا ناس
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*وصول  متاخر  طمنونا
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*معكم حسن زيادة
من مدينة الرياض
لنقل احداث المباراة
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اذاعة ام درمان تذيع مسلسل هل يعنى انها لن تذيع الكرة
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي القدير



يامنعم فى اذاعة اسمها الشباب والرياضة FM   التردد 93.3 ميغاهيرتز .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان"
"
"
"
كلهم اعصابهم بايظة 
وزيتهم طالع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

معكم حسن زيادة
من مدينة الرياض
لنقل احداث المباراة



بالوسترن يونيون ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*بعض الترتيبات داخل الملعب اخرت بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

يامنعم فى اذاعة اسمها الشباب والرياضة FM   التردد 93.3 ميغاهيرتز .



الأف ام دي نلم فيها كيف يا اينرامو
اذاعة ام درمان موجودة بين محطات الراديو في الرسيفر
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الحكم ما لقي الصفارة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

الحكم ما لقي الصفارة



حسن والصفارة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ترتيبات هم الناس ديل ماعرفين ليهم اسبوعين بان هنالك مباره قادمه هذا هو سودان الدهشه
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*انقل ليكم في اليوتيوب
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*نتمنى التوفيق للمريخ بسم الله نبدا منتصريين باذن الله
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

حسن والصفارة



ابراهيم عطية قاعد
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*هههههاي قطعوها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحكم وديدى الفاتح رفض الدخول للملعب وطلب ابعاد الموجودين حول الملعب والا لن يبدأ المباراة
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ياجماعه هل التاخير انه فى جماهير حول الملعب ولا المباراه اصلا بتبدا خمسه
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*المرغنى يتقدم على هلال كادقلى بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

يعني كيف 
يا سوباوي انا يادوب دخلت القي نفسي مع الذين شاهدون الموضوع



وين اسمك يا حسن انا ما شايفو مع الاسامى النقلته دى !
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*سامحني غلطان بعتزر

ربوها اليتامي
مسامحك يا حبيبي
اوعك تخاف من ريدي
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الحكم ما اتغداء
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*دى اسه لو الطاردينال كان قبيل قدم شكوى لتاخر زمن المباراه
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ربنا اكيفينا شر وديدى الفاتح هذا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ابعاد الجميع لخارج سياج الملعب والا الالغاء .... علما بان لاعبى الفريقين داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الحكم يرفض انطلاقة المبارة بسبب الجمهور حول  سياج الملعب حسب إذاعة اف ام حتى اللحظه
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*جات وقطعت تاني
اف ام مية واربعة
الرياضية اي زول بسمعها
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*كل مره الاتحاد يقول حاينقل  الدورى فضائييا من الاسبوع القادم واجى الاسبوع وكل شئ فى محله
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الأن الفريقان تستعدان لمصافحة والي الولاية
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

وين اسمك يا حسن انا ما شايفو مع الاسامى النقلته دى !



فتش كويس
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*وين رابط الازاعه دى افيدونا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*وما زلنا فى انتظار الحكم وديدى الفاتح
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رصينا. بالهم والهم. ما راضي بينا
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

معكم حسن زيادة
من مدينة الرياض
 لنقل احداث المباراة




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المريخ بالأصفر الكامل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الا يحرقوا روحنا كده يعني
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*وتنازل وديدى عن طلبه ووافق بادارة المباراة لطروف الملعب الممتلئ عن آخره
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ان شاء الله يأجلوها
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ضربة البداية مع مريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اخيرا انطلقت المباراة والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تسديدة لبكري المدينة
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ج



ات
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الاذاعة السودانية هذه المرة غائبة تماما عن الحضور
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*والله صراحة نحنا مرضانين وكمان مساكين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ادونا رابط الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*بالتوفيق  انشاء  الله   نتيجه  وادء  مقنع  نقول  ياااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يستر من مريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياجماعه الاذاعه الزفت دى موجوده فى النايل سات ولا لا افتونا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*انفراد كامل بجمال سالم 
وييييين الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*رجاءا رابط
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*كوستى  كدا-------------------------------عزام  كيف
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مخالفة للمريخ في التنفيذ اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نايل سات
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*تسلل على المدينة
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله دي بهدله عديييل
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*المذيع ده يتمني ويحب ان الكورة تجي قوون
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تسديدة خطيرة لمريخ كوستي من داخل خط الست يستلها جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حكم مباراة المريخ ومريخ كوستي وديدي الفاتح يطالب  بابعاد الجماهير من حول الملعب ويأخر زمن المباراة .

  تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة مريخ كوستي جمال سالم ,  علي جعفر , امير كمال   الريح علي  رمضان عجب    علاء  الدين يوسف ,سالمون  ,راجي عبدالعاطي ,   اوكرا  , وانغا  , بكري المدينة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دفاعنا عاوز شغل 
انفرادين معقولة بس
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*قلنا ليكم الريح ده ما نافع وامير مستواه متدني
ليه ابعد على جعفر وضفر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لازم ضفر يرجع مع امير فى الدفاع يا جماعة الخواجة ده بيعمل فى شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الصبر ياشباب دى حمى البدايه بس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عشره دقائق والتعادل بدون اهداف 
مباراة الميرغنى وهلال كادقلى وتقدم الميرغنى بهدفين لهدف
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تمريرات مملة وتحضير مسيخ جدا من لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اول ركنية فى المباراة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ركنية للمريخ
تمر للتماس
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ادينا لمريخ كوستي فرصة لتعزيز ثقتهم بنفسهم اكتر 
وخوفي من دفع التمن
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اضطراب غير مبرر لعلي جعفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وبعدين يا ناس مافي تردد للأف إم في الرسيفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ربع ساعة والنتيجة تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ركنية ثانية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم فرح قلوب هؤلاء الصفوة وانصرهم نصراً مبيناً

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 63 (63 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,ماجد احمد+,نادرالداني+,محمد سلماوي,محمد كمال عمران,aladin73,alastaz,ali sirag,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخابى واعتز+,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,ayman akoud,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,امام اباتي,امجد مريخ,الجعلي عبد الله,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السر سيداحمد,العماري,انور عبدون,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابو رامي,ابوبكرتاج السر,ابوسامى,احمد الحلفاوى,اينرامو+,اسماعيل,dema,dr.abdelgalil,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,خال عمر,ياسر عمر,حسن بدري,حسن زيادة,حسن قاسم,kampbell,kramahmad,majdi,majedsiddig,Menefi,mohammed_h_o,Nazeer,سامرين,سوباوى,RED PLANET+,sabry,Shamsan,shkoko,عمر محمد الصادق,عمر العمر,عبدالله صديق,عجب ميدوب,فراس الشفيع,فوزي سدر,ود الجزيرة,ود الشامي
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ابعاد من الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا تستعجلوا بإذن الله الأهداف ستأتي تباعاً
صبراً جميلاً يا صفوة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*غريبة رمضان عجب يلعب فى الدفاع الايمن
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياخوانة لسه ربع ساعة لازم حبة صبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*غارزيتو؟ حكاية عجيبة بس الدفاع دا ماااااالو ياناس مافي ثبات تشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بطاقة صفراء لبكري المدينة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بطاقه صفراء لبكري المدينه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بطاقة صفراء لبكرى المدينه
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*

انذار للمدينة



*

----------


## majdi

*بطاقة صفراء لبكري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليه كده يابكري
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مخالفة لمريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*للمرة المية الدفاع الدفاع الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا جماعة ورونا الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الان
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*هاهاهاها بكرى ده اخد كم بطاقه 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

غريبة رمضان عجب يلعب فى الدفاع الايمن



امام شالكا وكمبالا سيتي برضو لعب ومن قبل في المنتخب لعب 
*

----------


## majdi

*تصويبة مرت يمين جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ضربة مرمي للمريخ يلعب جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

للمرة المية الدفاع الدفاع الدفاع



الدفاع مالوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## majdi

*24 دقيقة والنتيجة سلبية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول لمباراة كسلا بتقدم الميرغنى بهدفين لهدف لهلال كادقلى
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا ناس الحقونا بالرابط والله  العيظيم  حايميين  ساي
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

وبعدين يا ناس مافي تردد للأف إم في الرسيفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



علي العرب سات 
10811 افقي  
fm 104
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مخالفة لكوستي 
ومازال المستوي متوسط ويشوبه الحذر وخاصة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة العالية فى كوستي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياخ علي جعفر دة كرهنا الكورة زاتو 
شغال يطفش بس
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يللا ياهجوم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بكري في مواجهة المرمي ويستلمها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*محمد زكريا وزكريا ناسيو عاملين ازعاج على دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مخالفة للمريخ وبطاقة صفراء لايمن محجوب من كوستي
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majdi
					

محمد زكريا وزكريا ناسيو عاملين ازعاج على دفاع المريخ



فورة ساي  وتنتهي  عما قريب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*25 دقيقة 
ومراوغة للاعب اوكرا ويكسب مخالفة وبطاقة صفراء للاعب ايمن محجوب.
اوكرا علي الأرض
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بطاقة صفراء لايمن محمود لتعمده الخشونه مع اوكرا لاعب المريخ واكثر اللاعبيت تحركا فى الملعب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوية تركيز في الهجمات يامريخ
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*تماس لكوستي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ديكور دة جننا جن ياخ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*نخاف من ايمن ده ومن سامى عبدالله على اكرا
انا فى رايي نريح اكرا لغاية كورة عزام
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مخالفة للمريخ 
وانغا يطر للنزول للخلف للاستلام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعصاب متوترة جوه وبره الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## majdi

*الدقيقة 30  ولا توجد اى هجمة خطرة لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نصف الساعة مضت والتعادل السلبى مسيطر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*30 دقيقة والنتيجة تعادل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ابراهومة لو كان موجود كان حل اللغز ده الله يجازي اللى كان السبب
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مخالفة للمريخ ينفذها جابسون
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مخالفة ينفذها رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*قوية من رمضان عجب تمر اعلى العارضة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ضربة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الريح دة من مباراة الرابطة شغال يرجع الكورة للحارس
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يا علي جعفر بس يطفش وتتقطع
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مخالفة مع اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سيحرز مريخنا الأهداف
*

----------


## سوباوى

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*معقولة لكن بصات بالجنلة من مريخ كوستي وزول بضغط ماف
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*طالما فى سيطره يبقى مافى مشكله الاهداف بتجى بإذن واحد احد
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااااااارب
يااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*احسنو الظن بالله انا جيت هسي بجي القون 
*

----------


## kampbell

*39 د. التعادل 0-0
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا جماعة  والله  العظيم  الجرسة بدت شنو  ناس  تقول  لو ولو  ولو  يعني  دي حالتنا  مع  مريخ  كوستى  بس  مع  عزام  الوضع  حيكون  شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله الليلة سنتخلص من عقدة مباريات الأقاليم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*40 دقيقة والتعادل قائم
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*إن شاء الله منصورين
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*د 41 لاجديد يذكر والتعادل قااائم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يخيل لى فى تراخى 
اللعيبة لو جادين ولعبوا بحماس زى كورة شالكا ما فى فريق بيقيف قدامنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رمضان عجب الباك اليمين للمريخ 
40 دقيقة وتعادل سلبى 
15 دقيقة فى الشوط الثانى لمباراة كسلا
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*المباره تسعين دقيقه والقون بيجى فى كسر من الثانيه .. ربنا ينصر الاب 
*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*رابط الاذاعة 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azhari...20150127201522
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحكايه شنو..معقوله نتمرمط كده
40 دقيقه والمريخ لا شكل لا مضمون
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هكذا هي مباريات الولايات خاصة مع الفرق الحديثة العهد بالممتاز 

فهي تلعب بضغط شديد وتعتبر التعادل حتى لو كان في ارضها عبارة عن فوز عريض 

لذا سيجد المريخ معاناة كبيرة ولكن في النهاية الخبرة هي التي سوف تقول كلمتها باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مخالفة للمريخ مع وانقا قرب الركنية
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المرمي خالي وسلمون يضع الكرة خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*42 دقيقة تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله النصر قادم فلا تفقدوا اعصابكم يا صفوة
المريخ يسيطر سيطرة تامة
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم انصرنا 
يارب افرحنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الزول  البحيلن  ميت  دا ماداير نلعب ضدو  نهائى   دائما  مبوظ  اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*45 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شوط فاتر وﻻ يشبه المريخ بحسب الوصف
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*مثل هذه المباريات ومع هذه الضغوط التى مورست من قبل نادى الرابطه قبل المباره 
اعتقد ان الثلاثه نقاط اهم من العرض بكثير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الكورة دي راس مالها ركلة ركنية او انفراد او ركلة حرة 

يعني اكيد هناك لاعب سوف يخلص المباراة 

المريخ كوستي لن يستطيع الصمود كثيرا خاصة في الشوط الثاني 

غالبا ما تتوتر اعصاب لاعبيه في الشوط الثاني وتبدا الاخطاء تظهر شيئا فشيئا 

وفي نفس الوقت يضغط المريخ بكثرة في الشوط الثاني وسيحاول احراز هدف باي طريقة 

فيما سيجنح مريخ كوستي للتراجع الكلي بغية البحث عن تعادل يعده انتصارا له 

لكن المشكلة ان كثرة الدق بتجيب الدم مثل ما يقول المثل 

والمريخ فائز باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ركنية لكوستي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ركنية لنريخ كوستي الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*ركنية لمريخ كوستي و44 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المباراة السابقة المريخ تحسن أداءه في الشوط الثاني وهذا ما سوف يحدث في هذه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الكورة دي راس مالها ركلة ركنية او انفراد او ركلة حرة 

يعني اكيد هناك لاعب سوف يخلص المباراة 

المريخ كوستي لن يستطيع الصمود كثيرا خاصة في الشوط الثاني 

غالبا ما تتوتر اعصاب لاعبيه في الشوط الثاني وتبدا الاخطاء تظهر شيئا فشيئا 

وفي نفس الوقت يضغط المريخ بكثرة في الشوط الثاني وسيحاول احراز هدف باي طريقة 

فيما سيجنح مريخ كوستي للتراجع الكلي بغية البحث عن تعادل يعده انتصارا له 

لكن المشكلة ان كثرة الدق بتجيب الدم مثل ما يقول المثل 

والمريخ فائز باذن الله



كلام سليم يا نادر
*

----------


## majdi

*مستوي عادي للمريخ  والامل يبقي فى الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*فى زول من الاستاد يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شوط أول سجم ورماد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كلما شعر لاعبوا مريخ كوستي بانهم يقتربون من تحقيق هدفهم بالتعادل السلبي كلما توترت اعصابهم وبالتالي يفقدوا التركيز فتظهر الاخطاء باذن الله 

نصلي المغرب ونجي نتابع ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

هكذا هي مباريات الولايات خاصة مع الفرق الحديثة العهد بالممتاز 

فهي تلعب بضغط شديد وتعتبر التعادل حتى لو كان في ارضها عبارة عن فوز عريض 

لذا سيجد المريخ معاناة كبيرة ولكن في النهاية الخبرة هي التي سوف تقول كلمتها باذن الله



وخصوصا انو مدربهم فاروق جبرة اشطر مدرب في الدوري السوداني
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*بدر 26  E 
FM104
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*فى التحليل 
جميع لاعبين المريخ محتجبين ما عدا اوكر فقط
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*بكرى طوااااااااالى متسلل  ... داير يعنكب الناس ديل يدخل عقلبة ... اقصد يدخّل عنكبة يغلب الناس ديل طوالى .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ده برضو اسمو كلام ده ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## mub25

*يطلع راجي ويلعب بثلالث مهاجمين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بكرى فى اليمين ووانغا فى اليسار وعنكبة فى الصندوق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوط للنسيان للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*وكوفى اذا امكن ... ويدخل رمضان فى السنتر ويدخل ضفر طرف يمين ... لكن عنكبة مهم .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*زيكو الكبير :
مريخ كوستى لم يستغل ضعف مريخ العاصمة 
بكرى ووانغا لم يبذلا اى مجهود 
نقطة الضعف فى المريخ العاصى فى جهته اليمنى 
على جبره ان يترك الدفاع ويهاجم لان المريخ بدون اسنان
المريخ العاصى اعتمد على الكره الطويله 
مشكلة الفريقين عدم وجود صانع لعب متمكن 
اوكرا يمكن ان يفيد الفريق اذا لعب خلف المهاجمين او مهاجم صريح
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*بداية الشوط الثاني وقوية من بكرة يخلصها حارس المرمي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدورى الاسبانى :
ريال سوسيداد متقدم على ريال مدريد والهدف فى الدقيقة الاولى 
بداية الشوط الثانى لمباراة المريخين
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*دائما  باسم الله نبدا  بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بداية الشوط الثاني
وفيه بإذن الله نرى أهداف مريخنا تتوالى
*

----------


## majdi

*قوية يستلمها جمال سال وربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ده الكلام اللى قلناه
المريخ ما عنده صانع العاب
ابراهومة وبس
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة من علاالدين يوسف
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*الشغل يكتّر منو بالصايد اليمين بتاع تعبان جنينة ... بعرفو من ما كان بلعب فى النسور .
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أنتو بتسمعوا المباراة وين؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*افضل صانع العاب اتامروا عليه وابعدوه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*محمد زكريا  مخالفة  مع علي جعفر  وبطاقة  صفراء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بطاقة صفراء لمحمد زكريا للخشونه مع على جعفر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس قون اريح الاعصاب بس
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*اها الامور شنو يا جماعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرتضى كبير يتاهب للمشاركة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مرتضي كبير يتأهب للمشاركة
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*تفألو خيرا تجدوه المريخ كوستي علي راس جهازه الفني مدرب قدير يعرف كيف يدير المباراه لذلك الفوز عليه لن يكون سهلا
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*حليلك ي تراوررررررررري افتقدناااك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*رأسية من وانغا يستلمها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*عكسية بدون عنوان من على جعفر
يا جماعة على جعفر ده ما طرف شمال
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*انتظروالدقيقه   15 باذن الله بكري المدينه سيفرحنا 
*

----------


## سامرين

*فاروق جبره ده مايتشطر علينا ويتفرج علي الجماعه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*خروج الاعب اقوير ودخول مرتضي كبير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج اقوير ودخول مرتضى كبير
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*غايتو ديكور دة شغال شغل عجيب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مرتضي كبير يتسلم ارة القيادة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على جعفر فى الطرف الشمال والعجب فى الطرف اليمين !!!
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الدقيقه  كم  ياناس   اعصابنا  بفت متوتره
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة لمريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب النصر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*عشرة دقائق والتعادل مازال قائم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*10 د والتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة لمريخ كوستي
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مريخ كوستي الوافد الجديد يدخلنا في حيص بيص
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تسديدة من اوكرا وضربة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*العنكبة جاية ... شايفو بسخّن ... ماتخافو .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الناقص شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس دا شنو دا والله مامصدق لسه نحن مذنوقين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دخول عنكبة وخروج وانغا
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*شكلها تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الهدف جائ ورا ما تستعجلو
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*عنكبة  بديل وانغا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عنكبة فى المريخ بديلا لوانغا فى الدقيقة 14
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شكلنه لحقنه ناس شندي


الله كريم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المدرب ده حيغير متين
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*يا شباب ورونا أول بأول الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*انشالله منصرين
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*يلا يا دكتورة ادينا البشارة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*تمام عنكبة دخل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياااااااااااارب
ياااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كويس يا عنكبة ....يلا دا يومك
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

أنتو بتسمعوا المباراة وين؟



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azhari...20150127201522
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*ياااارب   تنصر   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جوجو بديلا ديكور موسى بمريخ كوستى
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*راجي تعبان
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*دخول نصرالدين جوجو وخروج ديكور.. وفي قلة من الجماهير تكورك التحكيم فاشل بس مارعرف تبع ياتو مريخ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*وين كوفي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ااااااااااااااخ
هسي بلة دة جايبو بدل منو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*غريبه بله يتاهب للمشاركه
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*تسديدة قؤية من سالمون جابسؤن.. دخول بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بله جابر بديلاً لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياهووووووووووووووووو الدقيقة كم الله اشوفنه كلمة قووو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*20 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني والنتيجة التعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*20 د والتعادل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
بلة شنو يا كوتش
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بلة احسن من غيره في الطرف
الطشاس في بلد العمي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اعصابنا تعبانة ان شاءالله هدف يريح الاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*مخالفة مع بكري من سامي عبدالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*20 دقيقة والتعادل السلبى
بله بديلا لسلمون 
رمضان للوسط وبله فى الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اوووووووف بله بس بتزكر حلنا قبل كدا مع النسور كوره شيلت المريخ الكاس يلا ي جوووووز
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الشمشار الدقيقة 15 فات انت قاصد بتاعت الشوط الثالث ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بلة بديل لسلمون
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلة جابر بديلا لسالمون وتقدم رمضان عجب للوسط
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يارب نصرك ركنية
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مخالفة مع بكري  عبدالقادر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*معقوله بس مرت علت ارتطمت حيرونا زاتو
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اها؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*ركنية للمريخ  الثالثة
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*تووووووووووووووووووووش
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*ده رقمي وانا ما قادر اتابع لما يجي الكون واحد يتبرع يبشرني ويفك توتري ده 0918831197
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله نحرز الهدف ومن ﻻعب غير متوقع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياااااااارب
ياااااااااارب
يااااااااارب
يااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*4 ركنيات فقط فى المباراة 3 للزعيم وواحده لكوستى
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم والفوز ات بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الدقيقة 26
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*أها ناس  مريخ  كوستي  بداو  تضيع  الوقت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله عنكبة سيفرح الصفوة
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*المريخ  اصابته لعنة  الباشا---استهدفوه  فقضوا على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*هسي ده مريخنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*والله كتمة عجيبة جبره رمد خشمنه الليلة
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بقينا في أمرا ضيق.  الفرج من اللة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف ضايع للزعيم فى الدقيقة 25
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*هو الباشا القضي علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*عبدالله يوسف ينقذ مريخ كوستي من  هدق محقق
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااارب
يااااااااارب
ياااااااارب
يااااااااارب
يااااااارب
يااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*25 د  والتعادل مازال قائم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااافراج
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*الفرج جاى 
ان شاء الله منتصرين 
شيلو الصبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس كوستي يقع على الأرض ويتعالج في الملعب الان
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يااااااااارب
يااااااااارب
ياااااااارب
يااااااااارب
يااااااارب
يااااااارب



  الفرج  قرييييييييييييييييييييييب  يا حبيب  بس  شوية  صبر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحمد لله الله ستر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا لعوته توووووش بتاعتك دى انا قايلها قووون !!
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله عليك يا جمال سالم
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*دي كورة غريبه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الانيق الكسلاوى واول ثلاثة نقاط فى بنك الدورى بعد الفوز على هلال كاقلى بهدفين لهدف
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااارب
يااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ياجماعة الحاصل شنو فعلا الدفاع شوربة
وينهم وناس جوجو سارحين
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اها؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب سترك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ثلاثة ركنية بدون فائدة!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الركنية رقم  6 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*7 ركنيات مريخية غير مستفادة للفريق
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*راجي

الباشا

مصعب

بلة


الحرس القديم !!!
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نصرك يا رب
*

----------


## mosa2000

*الركنية  7 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااارب
يااااااارب
يااااااارب
يااااااارب
ياااااااارب
يااااااارب
يااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*توالى الركنيات لمصلحة الزعيم والركنية رقم 7 
نصف الساعة فى شوط اللعب الثانى والتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*30 د والتعادل مازال قائم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المذيع ده جلفوطي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*انصرنا يااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مباراة دورية في كوستي ومع مريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة والتعادل سيد الموقف
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*النصر قادم انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الدقيقه   40  وﻻ   كم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*روقو المنقه ياعالم
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ااااوف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هل سنهدى الصفراب ما فقدوه فى شندى ام ماذا يا لاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*خلاص أنا قنعت منها
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ياااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شفقة عجيييييييييييبة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*35 د والتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الشمشار

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووون
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*35 دقيقة 
قوووووووووووووووووووون
عجب
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*رمضاااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب قوووون ق 36
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الاؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤل
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*قوووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

* قوووووووون
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياخ طلعتوا روحنا الله ينتقم منكم
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*قووووون
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون العجب فى الدقيقة 36
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*قووووووووون 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*عجب  عجب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ولادة قيصرية
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يا سلام يا رمضان
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يا امام اباتي طلع برا وما ترجع الا بعد تنتهي الكوره لانك قلت انا قنعت منها
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الله اكبر والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الخبرة تلعب دورها 

الان مفروض يدخل ضفر ويخرج اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*دائما ينقذ المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*غارزيتو سيستمر يجرب حتى نهاية السنة-- كبير ايه وعنكبه ايه  ياخواجة   -- اعد الباشا للطرف اليمين وراجى  للصندوق-- وشوف ابراهومة  وين   --
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجهود كبير من عنكبة يستثمره رمضان عجب بهدف في الدقيقة 36 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*قلنا ليكم الفرح جاي الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
بالله عليكم فايدة المعسكرات الخارجية شنو والجيش الجرال من الجهاز الفني شنو اذا ما قادرين يغلبو حتى مريخ كوستي
*

----------


## مغربي

*الله حي التاني جااي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
احيييييييييييييييييي أنا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*كلامك صح يؤمن الدفاع بعد ده
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الله  الله  الله  الحمد  لله الحمد  لله  
والله  مسكتني  العبره
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الفرج الفرج  يا الحبيب قلنا  فقط  شوية  صبر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون دي شغلة تجيب الضغط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوكرا يتوج بنجومية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الريال يعدل النتيجة من هزيمة بهدف الى هدفين لهدف والشوط الاول يدخل الدقيقة 42
اوكرا نجما لمباراة الزعيم ومريخ كوستى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحمد والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​الحمد لله
*

----------


## mosa2000

*اوكرا  نجما  للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## merrikh123

*والله يا شباب ده بدل على ان غارزيتو قرا الميدان صاح 
مجلس المريخ المفروض ما افرط في اولادنا البصنعو مجدنا ر
مضااااااان يا كبير
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الوضع غير مطمئن  يا الناس الشايفين الكورة ورونا الحاصل ..الناس ديل ما لاعبين والا فريق المريخ كوستي الصاعد  قوي للدرجة دي مع وجود فارق واسع بين اعداد الفريقين ..دفاع المريخ تعبان لهذا الحد  هجمات متوالية من مريخ كوستي وجمال ينقذ الموقف  دي حقيقة والا المذيع  ده خامينا  ساكت ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*غير يا كوتش
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الصبر ياتى بالفرج ان شاءالله منتصرين 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*هووووووزي  ماعاوزين  اي  احباط 
الجهاز الفني  يعلم  يفعل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر بدلا من اوكرا نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*شكلو انو خلاص كبرنا على احتمال مباريات طرفها المريخ ده حب شنو ده ياخ
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*40 د والنتيجة 1\0
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ماشاء الله انت الخبير .. يخرج اوكره ويدخل ضفر





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الخبرة تلعب دورها 

الان مفروض يدخل ضفر ويخرج اوكرا




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 دقيقة والزعيم متقدم بهدف 
خروج اوكرا نجم المباراة ودخول ضفر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*تمام يا اكرا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*جميل دخول ضفر لتامين الدفاع وخروج اوكرا للمحافظة عليه 

تغير في محله تماما
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻏﺎﺍﺍﺍﻳﺘﻮ 
ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺩﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺷﻬﺮ ﺳﺘﻪ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ
10 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ
ﺣﺎ ﻳﻔﻠﺲ بيكم
ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ مﺣﻨﻪ
:)

ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﺤﻔﻆﻮ ﻣﻦ الاصابات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يتلقى العلاج
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ياااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*آل دوكة  معروفيييييييييييييييييييييين  مريخاب  يا جلفوطي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*يا ساتر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

جميل دخول ضفر لتامين الدفاع وخروج اوكرا للمحافظة عليه 

تغير في محله تماما



22222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

40 دقيقة والزعيم متقدم بهدف 
خروج اوكرا نجم المباراة ودخول ضفر



بالله المباراة دي فيها نجم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*بوستاتك صعبة ... والغلب فيها صعب ...... تانى بفتح البوست انا ...... الواحد جسمو كلو ينتح .
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حضور جماهيرى غير مسبوق باستاد كوستى
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ماشاء اللة يا نادر ما طلبته في المنبر نفذه غارزيتو في اقل من خمسة دقايق.  خبره
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*ياجماعه الدوري في بدايتو وما تستعجلو الحكم علي الفريق مهما كانت النتيجة
وباذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻏﺎﺍﺍﺍﻳﺘﻮ 
ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺩﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺷﻬﺮ ﺳﺘﻪ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ
10 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ
ﺣﺎ ﻳﻔﻠﺲ بيكم
ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ مﺣﻨﻪ
:)

ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﺤﻔﻆﻮ ﻣﻦ الاصابات



يستاهل ونص كمان وحلال عليه
ربنا يحفظه
*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا ناس  أنا  بتفائل  بإمام  أباتي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*اها بعد انا طالع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*4 دقايق زمن اضافي
الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*4 دقائق بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*يا جماعة الحاصل شنو 
اصلا 1/0 دي ما نتيجة

*

----------


## mosa2000

*45 د تنتهي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*زمن مضاف 4 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*هدف التعادل





























والهدف التاني

الريال يعادل ويتقدم
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب سترك
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اربعو دقائق ليه يا ظالم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*عنكبة على الأرض
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمهور كبير جدا يحضر المباراة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*2 دقيفتين  بدل ضائع  انتهت
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا لعوتة ما ناقصة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الزمن الاضافي دة ذكرني مباراة الأمل في عطبرة 
وياهو نفس الحكم
الله يستر 
الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

يا ناس  أنا  بتفائل  بإمام  أباتي



اباتي ياتو ؟؟
القون ما جا الا بعد امام قنع منها
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ريال شنو اسي  ارحمنا 
نحنا اسي في شنو و انت في شنو 
الاعصاب بايظه
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لعوته  ده ما وقتو
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*ده شنو البتعمل فيه ده يا لعوتة؟! طيرت قلبنا.
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلفاب عمر
					

ماشاء الله انت الخبير .. يخرج اوكره ويدخل ضفر



مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يا لعوتة هنا فى ناس كبار وناس بتمشى تحضرها فى العيادة قريب من الدكتور بالغت ياخ
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

هدف التعادل





























والهدف التاني

الريال يعادل ويتقدم



والله حرام عليك
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*لعوووتةوقفت قلبنا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الزمن  الرسمي  وبدل  الضائع  تنتهي وداخلين في  الدقيقة  الخامسة  شنو  يا حكم ما تصفر
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*بلة والبطاقة الصفراء..الله يكفينا شر وديدي الفاتح
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كفاك ياحكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف الف مبرووووووووووك
الفوز الذي اتى بمشقة
نتمنى ان يكون درس قوي للفريق لتجويد الاداء قادم المواعيد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء المباراة بإنتصار المريخ بهدف  نظيف
مبروووووووووووووووووووووك النصر والثلاثة نقاط يا صفوة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سيناريو معروف ولكن الجديد ان المريخ كوستي طول شوية 

لو المريخ ضغط شوية منذ بداية الشوط اسه كنا بنحتفل بالثاني
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله .. انتهت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله ثلاثه نقاط بطلوع الروح
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*قون رمضان ليه ما في حد زكرو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*انقطاع الارسال بعد ان انتهت الاربعة دقائق المضافة وقبل صافرة الحكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروووووك،
شكلو الدورى المرة دى صعب
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*مبروووك النتجه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*المباراة  تنتهي بنتيجة 0\1
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحمدلله   الذى   بنعمته  تتمالصالحات
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ لله
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك  النتيجة  يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ان شاء الله تكون اخر مباراة مذاعة للمريخ 

على ان تكون التلفزة حاضرة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بعدين خلو  التنظير للمدرب  والدوري  في بداياته
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبروووووك الثلاث نقاط
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حرام عليك يا لعوتة قربت توقف قلبي 
مع اني بسمعها في الإف إم 104
*

----------


## sabry

*الحمد لله والف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمدلله والف مبروك الانتصار وعلينا نسيان المباراه والتركيز في القادم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الف الف مبروك النتيجة لكن بي امانة دي ماحالة دي 

هو دا شنو دا الحال شنو غرزتة وضعنة دا ماباكلنه عيش مع عزام 

الله اعين ياناس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مجتمعين في الحرم يا صفوة

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 105 (105 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,ماجد احمد+,نادرالداني+,مبارك علي حسين,محمد حسن حامد,محمد زين العابدين,مجنون,alastaz,ali sirag,مريخي للابد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,ASHOSM,مغربي,لعوتة,ayman akoud,Azhari Siddeeg,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,امام اباتي,الحارث,امجد مريخ,الدسكو,الجعلي عبد الله,الجوي العالمي,الشمشار,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو رامي,ابوبكرتاج السر,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,اينرامو+,ارخبيل,اسماعيل,استرلينى,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الشفت,hagar,د.ابوبكر,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,خالد سليمان طه,ياسر ابكر عيسى,ياسر عمر,حسن زيادة,Jamal Balal,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kenani,magdi mahmoud,merrikh123+,mohammed saif+,MOHAMMED_MS128,monzir ana,mosa2000,mozamel1,mub25,Muhammed,Musab Wadshendi,رامي علي,شمس العمدة,سلفاب عمر,سامرين,ستيفن وورغو,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق,شرقاوي,سوباوى,RED PLANET+,redstar,sabry,كاتنقا,sharif74,sonstar,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر العمر,عمراحمد,عابر سبيل,عباس عطية,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمنعم,عبدالمحسن,uhaila,عجب ميدوب,عزالدين كواب,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,فوزي سدر,ود البقعة+,ود الجزيرة,ود الرياض,ود شندي12,ودالطاهر,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## merrikh123

*صراحة يا صفوة نحنا لسه في طور الاعداد ومن وجهة نظري المريخ ماشي بخطى جيده .... مباراه الفرق الصاعده دايما صعبه لذلك نحنا بنعاني معاها وما تنسو ان مدربهم هو ابن المريخ البار الذي يعرف عنا كل صغيرة وكبيرة 
بالتوفيق لكل شباب المريخ
ومبروك الصداره
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*اسمعو هنا شوية معنويات
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azhari...20150127201522
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله عل الفوز ومبروكين الثلاثة نقاط بس؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Kajouma

*فعلا يا أرخبيل فنحن -بحكم عامل السن - نعاني من مشاكل الضغط والسكري وغيرها من الأمراض الملازمة لها. فلذا نرجو من الإخوة (الشباب) مراعاة ظروفنا في مثل هذه الأوضاع الصعبة التي يُزنق فيها الزعيم خاصة عندما لا تنقل المباريات في مواقع الإنترنت.

مليون مبروك النقاط الغالية وعقبال تحسن الأداء في المباريات القادمة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يجب ان نعرف ان لكل مباراة ظروف معينة وبقول الكلام ده عشان ما تطلع لينا ناس وتقارن بين المريخ كوستي وعزام 

تاكد طالما انت بتشجع فريق سوداني فيجب ان تكون ملم تماما بالجزئية دي والا فانك سوف تظل في منطقة الظل 

مباراة عزام تختلف كلية عن اي مباراة مقامة في الدوري الممتاز 

شكلا ومضمونا وتكتيكا وتكنيكا وفهما ولعبا ونتيجة ومكانا وزماناً 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المهم ثلاث نقاط في الجراب وبأذن الله القادم يكون احلي اداء ونتيجة ومن الشوط الاول.... هذه الموسم غالبية الفرق استعدت جيدا واصبحت تجاري القمة ولكن الزعيم لها قاطرها خلفه بما فيها الوصيف الاصبح خفيف ... 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبروك.....مباراة للتوقف...الـتامل...والقراءة ...ثلاثة نقاط ولكننا لسنا في الطريق الصحيح..لا ننسي أن أفريقيا... وعورة وأدغال...فالطريق غير معبد ولا نتوقع سهولة ما فات من سنوات



*

----------


## ابو همام

*مباراة  الرابطه  يازعماء   الاخد  بطاقه  منو  من لعيبت المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الرجفي ده كلو
من مريخ كوستي
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*هم شئ ياشباب بان الدفاع  ثابت ولم يلج فى مرمانا هدف
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يجب ان نعرف ان لكل مباراة ظروف معينة وبقول الكلام ده عشان ما تطلع لينا ناس وتقارن بين المريخ كوستي وعزام 

تاكد طالما انت بتشجع فريق سوداني فيجب ان تكون ملم تماما بالجزئية دي والا فانك سوف تظل في منطقة الظل 

مباراة عزام تختلف كلية عن اي مباراة مقامة في الدوري الممتاز 

شكلا ومضمونا وتكتيكا وتكنيكا وفهما ولعبا ونتيجة ومكانا وزماناً 



فهم راقى يا الدانى وانا بأيد الكلام ده اصلا ما فى مقارنه ما بين المباريات الافريقيه والمباريات المحليه سوى فى الدورى الممتاز او فى كاس السودان
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ختو ابراهومة فى النص مع اوكرا وحتشوفو المريخ كيف
اللاعب الوحيد اللى ممكن يفهم لعب اوكرا ويلعب معه ون تو هو ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*ثلاثة نقاط غاليه جدآ
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مجهود كبير من عنكبة يستثمره رمضان عجب بهدف في الدقيقة 36 من الشوط الثاني



هذا الهدف يحسب للاعب المقاتل عنكبة الذى اقتلع الكرة بمجهود جبار من دفاع مريخ كوستى وخلق الفرصة من لاشئ وجاءت على طبق من ذهب لرمضان الذى وضعها المرمى ، شكراً عنكبة لقد كنت مفتاح النصر للمريخ فى المباراة السابقة وكنت فى الموعد فى هذه المباراة ونأمل أن تتاح لك المزيد من الفرص ، وشكراً كسلاوى فالفضل أولى بأن يعرفه أولو الفضل.
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم78 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 67 والزوار 11)

علي ابراهيم الجنيد,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,مامون,ماجد احمد,نادرالداني,أبو ريم,alastaz,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,لعوتة,Azhari Siddeeg,المسلمي,الدسكو,الجوي العالمي,العماري,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,ابو همام,ابو دعاء,ابوسامى,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى+,ارخبيل,استرلينى,Consultant,dawzna,بدوي الشريف+,بكري الشفت,جلال الزبير,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر عمر,حسن بدري,حسن قاسم,Jimmy_Doe,Kajouma,kartoub,kramahmad,majdi,merrikh123,monzir ana,mozamel1,mub25,رامي علي,سامرين,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,كسباوى,sonstar,علاء الدين حمزة,عمر العمر,عمراحمد,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالمحسن,عجب ميدوب,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود الجزيرة,ود الرياض,ود الشامي,ودالامام,ودالطاهر,طارق حامد




*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*رمضان عجب أجبر كتاب الضلال الهولالاب على تغيير مانشيتات سخفهم لصباح الغد ...
ظني أنهم كانوا يتفننون في وضع مانشيتات لسخفهم النتنة 

مبرووووووووووووووووك للصفوة هذا النصر الذي ولد من خاصرة المعاناة..
والتكتل أمام المريخ والانتصارات الصعبة لها فوائدها في المشاركات الإفريقية أكيد..
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*في ظل غياب البث التلفزيوني..وحتي انفراج الأزمة...يا ريت لو يرفع احد الذين حضروا المباراة لحظة تسجيل الهدف من علي موبايله علي اليوتيوب...وله الشكر من قبل ومن بعد
*

----------

